# Benidorm



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anybody recommend a site in benidorm thinking of going there b4 Portugal cheers


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Wild camp for a night behind Hotel Levante?

Just offf the N332 North of Benidrom is Almafra - slightly chepaer and a €1.30 bus ride away. 40-50 min walk

On the N332 is Camping Benisol which ACSI. Bus or walk (30 mins)

On the road into Benidorm you have El Raco, Camping Benidorm, Arena Blanca (ACSi) and La Torrenta? Just aim for Benidorm Palace. All walkable.

Villamar is just between Benisol and those mention above. (35 min walk)

Villasol is near the hospital and very close to the Town centre. They ahve in the past acceped ACSI. (5-10 mins only to YP3 and the market)

All sites appear to be very full last time we were there about a week ago.

Hope this helps.

All sites are clean but for short stays can be abit OTT on price.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

al mafra if you are just passing.

TM


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Villasol campsite is best for town and beach.
Been here since November - filled up but still a few spare pitches but you may have to wait for a good pitch. Worth mentioning ACSI rate as I understand although this is not ACSI - they do match the rate for short stays.


----------

